# 13" Mac, welche Konfiguration



## foin (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, ich wollte mir evtl zu Weihnachten nen Mac Book Pro holen... 
nun ist die Frage, wie ich es Konfiguriere...
das ganze sollte nicht zu teuer werden... also eher keine SSD und so... 
aber was meint ihr? wie viel Ram? wie sieht das eig aus, da der Ram ja auch für die Graka genutzt wird... wie viel ist da nötig... 
Sollte es ein Pro sein, oder doch ein normales?
Welche CPU? 

Danke


----------



## d b (4. Oktober 2010)

Ehrlich hol dir nen 1000€ lappi zieh dir snowleopardemulator und du hast nen viel besseres lappi und mac!


----------



## foin (5. Oktober 2010)

ich bin mac fan...
zeig mir nen lappi, 13 zoll oder so... mit guter hardware...


----------



## zøtac (5. Oktober 2010)

Für was wird das denn benutzt?
Wie hoch ist das Budget? Generell gilt Alles>>>>>Apple 
Wie wärs denn mit nem HP? 13,3", i5 430m  4GB RAM
HP Pavilion dv3-2390eg (VY336EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Grüße


----------



## Infin1ty (5. Oktober 2010)

90 % aller 1000 Euro 13" Notebooks sind leistungsmäßig vor nem ollen 13"
Mac Book Pro (1100 Euro), nur mal so 

Hier mal ein Vergleich:

*Mac Book Pro 13" Basisausstattung:* *1.166,00 Euro*

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo 2x 2,4 GHz
RAM: 4GB 
HDD: 250GB (5400 RPM)
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce 320M 
Laufwerk: DVD Brenner

*ASUS X5MJF-SX173V: 999 Euro

*CPU: Core i5-460M 2x 2.53GHz
RAM: 4 GB
HDD: 750GB
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GT425M 1024MB
Laufwerk: Blu-Ray 
*
* Wie man sieht, der einzige Vorteil des Mac Books
ist (wer`s mag) Snow Leopard und das bessere Design 
Klar, der Mac hat ein paar Gimmicks aber dafür schlechtere Leistung und höherer Preis ?


----------



## foin (5. Oktober 2010)

also, ist mehr für die schule gedacht, also für solche sachen, wie powerpoint etc. ...
mal nen bissel gamen, halt nur css und mal was anderes.... das läuft ja auf mac, so weit ich weiß
da gibt es ja nicht so oo viel  ... 

mein budget is das meiner eltern, ich denke so 1100-1200€ oder vllt bissel mehr...
oder sagt ihr: nimm lieber nen iphone!?

wie sieht es beim mac eig mit dem grafikspeicher aus? da steht ja: mind. 256mb shared memory... 
kann ich das denn auch höher stellen? oder macht es das automatisch ?


----------



## midnight (7. Oktober 2010)

Zum Arbeiten reicht die "Standardausführung" des MBP. Eine SSD ist geil, kostet aber auch richtig Geld (wenn du dir eine leisten willst, dann kauf dir eine im "normalen" Handel und nicht bei Apple, da zahlst du drauf). Wenn du OSX nutzen willst, dann kauf auch einen Mac. Vor allem bei Laptops arten Leopard-Klone immer in großem Stress aus.
Merke: Zum einfachen Arbeiten tuts meist auch ein normales Windows-Notebook. OSX ist nett, aber 100 mal einfacher als Windows 7 ists nicht...


----------



## Necrobutcher (7. Oktober 2010)

foin schrieb:


> oder sagt ihr: nimm lieber nen iphone!?



mmd . Das beste Beispiel wie Apple die Jugend manipuliert, hauptsache ein Apfel in der Tasche um sich zu profilieren...


----------



## foin (7. Oktober 2010)

es geht nicht daraum hauptsache nen apple in der tasche, ich finde die dinger einfach geil und meine eltern haben gesagt, wenn die noten OK sind bekomme ich einen zu weihanchten ... 

was haltet ihr von nem alienware mx15? ist zwar 15", aber die leistung is echt top, der preis leider nicht...
http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/toArticle.html?articleId=574374&query=alienware&referer=detail&link=solrSearch%2Flisting.productDetails
sehr gutes angebot, bei dell kostet die konfiguration 1900 oder mehr... 

SSD ist schon geil, habe ich aber im Desktop eine drin und ist mir fürs notebook nicht wert


----------



## Rocksteak (7. Oktober 2010)

Alienware ist dasselbe wie Apple, bloß mit mehr Farbe 

Nimm ein ASUS etc. Laptop, und verzichte auf das Label zu Gunsten von Geldbeutel und Leistung


----------



## foin (7. Oktober 2010)

ja, das der i5 besser ist ist mir bewusst, aber wie viel? 
sonst hol ich mir nen alienware...  
oder mir zeigt mal wer noch nen paar gute dinger...


----------



## Acid (7. Oktober 2010)

am besten meldest du dich mal in einem apple forum an, hier wirst du keine ordentliche antwort bekommen was ich sehr schade finde.

Er hat doch nach einem mac gefragt was labert ihr dann von einem anderen notebook?

Zumal auch viel für ein mac spricht z.b. qualität, kein notebook ist so gut verarbeitet wie apple, wer mir hier wiederspricht hat schlicht weg keine ahnung!

Displaymäßig sind die Macbooks ebenfalls an der Spitze!

Es ist doch blödsinn in ein macbook einen i5 reinzupacken, du kanst mit dem mac alles machen in der standart konfig reicht völlig aus!


----------



## foin (7. Oktober 2010)

jop, ich hätte ja auch einen ganz anderen lapi nehm könn, aber ich kenne viele leute, die nen mac haben und die sagen, nichts gegen windoof... 
bilder bearbeiten geht sehr schnell u.s.w. sehr viel leistung... 

das einzige was ich mir gesagt habe ist: mac book pro und kein normales, weil es leichter und flacher ist, und weil ich schon 4gb ram will... 
ssd ist mir eh zu teuer...


----------



## STSLeon (7. Oktober 2010)

Das MBP 13,3" reicht dir in der kleinsten Konfiguration. Spielen ist allerdings nicht wirklich optimal, da ist der Treibersupport einfach schlecht. Selbst nativ programmierte Spiele laufen nicht wirklich, die Erfahrung habe ich bei HL2 machen können. Auch StarCraft 2 läuft noch nicht optimal, das kann sich aber noch ändern. Verarbeitung und Qualität sind sehr gut und über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Meine Freundin hat heute 515 Urlaubsfotos bearbeitet und hatte Spaß dabei. Das ging auch über simple Boardmittel. Das Arbeiten mit Mac OS X finde ich angenehmer als mit Win 7, Snow Leopard ist wesentlich komfortabler als bei Win 7. Würde mir kein anderes Notebook mehr holen. Zudem ist es in der 13,3" Klasse relativ schwer für den Preis etwas vergleichbares zu bekommen. Meist sind nur stromsparende Prozessoren oder eine lahme Grafikkarte. Die 320M ist zwar auch nicht der Kracher, aber besser als die Intel 4500HD Krücke. Das einzig konkurrenzfähige Notebook ist das Envy von HP, aber das ist nochmal 200€ teurer.


----------



## DD64 (7. Oktober 2010)

Acid schrieb:


> am besten meldest du dich mal in einem apple forum an, hier wirst du keine ordentliche antwort bekommen was ich sehr schade finde.


Man wollte wohl nur verhindern, dass er Opfer von Werbe-Lügen wird.



Acid schrieb:


> Zumal auch viel für ein mac spricht z.b. qualität, kein notebook ist so gut verarbeitet wie apple, wer mir hier wiederspricht hat schlicht weg keine ahnung!


Schon mal ein Thinkpad in der Hand gehabt? (Als Beispiel genannt)



Acid schrieb:


> Displaymäßig sind die Macbooks ebenfalls an der Spitze!


siehe oben



Acid schrieb:


> Es ist doch blödsinn in ein macbook einen i5 reinzupacken, du kanst mit dem mac alles machen in der standart konfig reicht völlig aus!


Mit normalen  Notebooks  (dann aber) auch.



			
				STSLeon schrieb:
			
		

> Snow Leopard ist wesentlich komfortabler als [...] Win 7


Eine Sache der Gewöhnung



			
				foin schrieb:
			
		

> bilder bearbeiten geht sehr schnell u.s.w. sehr viel leistung...


Und das geht natürlich nur mit einem Mac, verstehe


----------



## foin (8. Oktober 2010)

@DD64: der mac ist quasi dazu gemacht um bilder zu bearbeiten... 
da ist er einfach spitze drin...
klar von der hardware ist er vllt etwas schlechter, aber die graka ist OK und die cpu auch... vllt hole ich mir auch die mit 2,66ghz... 
snow leopart ist komfortabler, da hat noch nie jemand was gegen gesagt, der das teil mal nen paar wochen benutzt hat, natürlich kann man das nicht sagen, wenn man es nur mal kurz ne stunde nuzt....

die leistung für spiele sollte eig OK sein, da kommt eh nur css undso drauf...


----------



## .Mac (8. Oktober 2010)

foin schrieb:


> @DD64: der mac ist quasi dazu gemacht um bilder zu bearbeiten...
> da ist er einfach spitze drin...



Bitte was? Ich selbst bin Mediengestalter, und arbeite mit beiden OS´en auf der Arbeit, kein OS der beiden ist dafür "gemacht" oder ist schneller als das andere.

Schlichtweg nur Marketing, genau wie Sätze wie OSX ist stabiler als Windows usw., wenn man sein OS in Kontrolle hat dann stürzt es nicht ab. Glaub mir, ich habe mehrere Jahre Erfahrung mit beiden Betriebssystemen.

Edith sagt: Übrigens, OSX SL 10.6.4 verbraucht durchschnittlich genau so viel Ram wie W7 bei mir, und darauf kommt es dann auch an bei großen Bildern.


----------



## foin (8. Oktober 2010)

@.Mac: und zu was empfiehlst du jetzt? 
ich sage mal so, ich bin keiner, der sehr viele bilder bearbeitet....


----------



## .Mac (8. Oktober 2010)

Vorschläge wurden dir hier schon viele genannt, und bei Laptops halte ich mich generell eher zurück, die Frage ist was du willst.

Einen etwas billigeren und besseren Laptop mit Windows 7, oder ein MB mit OSX für teuer Geld und nischt dahinter.

Mit OSX ist es derzeit noch nicht so toll zum zocken, ist halt eher ein BS für das reine arbeiten, vorallem wegen den verbauten Grafikchips, die sind meist einfach nur Bshit. Powerpoint kannst du auch fast vergessen auf OSX, klar es gibt Open-Office und Office an sich für OSX, es ist aber eine komplett neue Gewöhnung sag ich dir.

Vorallem die Gewöhnung an OSX für ein bisschen Office und zocken in der Schule ist denke ich einfach zu viel, sowas lohnt sich nicht, Shortcuts, Menus und die komplette Oberfläche muss erstmal neu in den Tag mit einfließen, ob sich sowas lohnt für deinen Anwendungsbereich? Glaube kaum.

Daher rate ich dir wie schon viele andere ein Notebook zu nehmen und dort dann Windows 7 zu installieren. Und falls du wirklich mal OSX ausprobieren willst darfst du mal Googlen wie das geht auf normalen Laptops.


----------



## The Rock (8. Oktober 2010)

Für z.B. 840 Euro kriegt man sowas:
Core i5-460M 2x 2.50GHz • 4096MB (2x 2048MB) • 750GB • kein optisches Laufwerk • ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 1024MB • 3x USB 2.0/Gb LAN/WLAN 802.11abgn/Bluetooth • HDMI • 5in1 Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS Pro/xD) • Webcam (1.3 Megapixel) • 13.3" WXGA glare LED TFT (1366x768) • Windows 7 Home Premium • Li-Ionen-Akku (6 Zellen, 6000mAh) • 1.80kg • 24 Monate Herstellergarantie
Acer Aspire TimelineX 3820TG-5464G75nks (LX.PV102.290) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber ich bin auch schwer am überlegen, weil mich reizt sogar am meisten OSX und garnich mal so sehr das Apple Notebook an sich. Wobei es natürlich auch cool ist.


----------



## foin (8. Oktober 2010)

die notebooks sind einfach gut verarbeitet..., da kann man nichts anderes sagen glaub ich mal... ich sage nicht am besten, weil es mit sicherheit immer irgendein anderes gibt, das besser ist oder mind. dran kommt...
mich reizt auch das OSX... von der hardware her gibt es ja nicht viel was ein reizt....  
ist einfach normal die hardware sage ich mal...

mir geht es nicht ums geld, ich zahle es nicht, es wäre mein weihnachtsgeschenk...

das Acer wäre ne mögichkeit,... bei Apple gefällt mir aber bei den notebooks, das sie einfach ultra mobil sind, gewicht geht... gut verarbeitet und beim 13" 10stunden akku ...

achso, chip bestenliste ist das macbook pro 13,3" ganz oben (2,66ghz) 
das normale mac book ist auf der 7


----------



## Ezio (8. Oktober 2010)

OS X ist nichts besonderes, manche Sachen sind mies gelöst und stören im Alltag. Ich kann mit Ubuntu am besten arbeiten, alles schön übersichtlich.


----------



## p00nage (11. Oktober 2010)

also ich hab mir fürs studium das kleinste 13" Pro geholt und mir noch ne 160GB SSD rein gesetzt und würde gegen kein Win7 Laptop tauschen. Einzig für CAD muss ich leider noch Bootcamp nutzen aber da soll ja auch bald wieder was für Mac kommen. Sobald man mobil sein will gibts wenig die p/l mäßig mithalten können, klar kann man sich Plastikbomber kaufen aber die haben selten ne akkulaufzeit von 8-11h


----------



## foin (12. Oktober 2010)

Ja... Das stimmt, was mich aber stört ist, dass das Teil nur 256mb grafikspeicher hat, reicht das? Ich will damit ja nicht viel spielen etc. aber CSS undso sollte schon laufen... Ich denke da kommt bei mir keine SSD rein, das ding ist schnell genug. Grade durch Apples super energiesparmpdus... Das mit dem Akku ist einfach Top, der macht die teile einfach Ultra mobil... Ich denke ich versuche einfach an eins mit dem 2,66 ghz C2D zu holen, sonst halt 2,4 GHz ist ja auch nicht schlecht... Abe ich will lieber die 320 gb Festplatte haben... 8 gb RAM ist mir zu teuer, die habe ich im pc... Noch eine frage, ich will Photoshop haben, soll ich mir das denn für pc oder Mac kaufen??? Weil es läuft ja immer nur auf einem... Oder halt für pc und dann nen Emulator auf Mac, weil windoof kommt da nicht drauf...???


----------



## p00nage (12. Oktober 2010)

also der aufpreis für die stärkere cpu lohnt sich net, ne ssd merkt man dagegen gewaltig beim lappy vorallem wenn man auch ma mit arbeiten will. zudem sind normale HDD´s anfällig bei Erschütterungen und SSD´s haben dieses Problem nicht. Css oder so hab ich nicht getestet, WoW ist halt damals gelaufen . zudem hab ich auch zurzeit noch 4GB Arbeitsspeicher und hatte bis jetzt kein verlangen nach mehr, ma schaun wie es sich mit CAD entwickelt


----------



## foin (12. Oktober 2010)

Mhm, ich versuche einfach mal an die große CPU zu kommen, oder vllt wünsche ich mir die kleine und ne SSD mit drin... Lohnt sich die SSD denn wirklich??? Und was meint ihr zu meinem oben beschriebenen Photoshop Problem???


----------



## p00nage (12. Oktober 2010)

also wenn SSd dann würd ich sie mir extra kaufen und selber auswechseln die große cpu ist echt den aufpreis nicht wert, gabs genug Diskussionen auf apfeltalk dazu. auch zum Thema SSD


----------



## foin (13. Oktober 2010)

Die SSD istmvon Apple ja sau teuer, 300€ für 128 gb ist zu viel... Kann mir mal wer was über die Spiele Leistung sagen??? Weil der Grafikchip hat  nur 256mb Shared Speicher... Das ist ja fast garnichts... SSD wird es wohl keine... Also wie sieht es mit spielen aus? Ich kaufe kein notebook für 1100-1200€ wenn das Ding keine Spiele kann.. Dann wird es doch der alienware mit i7 840 und gtx 260 für 1500€


----------



## Oidawas (13. Oktober 2010)

Hey, also ich finde jetzt keinen passenden Testbericht, aber ich würde mal behaupten das du z.B. Css spielen kannst. Zudem ist Steam jetzt auch für Mac verfügbar, was vorher ein Problem war. Du kannst zwar keine Spiele auf Max. Grafik, etc zocken, aber COD MW2 auf normalen Details ist wahrscheinlich auch noch drinne.... Solltest du aber wirklich mehr auf Spiele fixiert sein eignet sich ein Windows Lappi aufjedenfall mehr! Ich ppersönlich würde die normale Konfig. auswählen und in geraumer Zeit , wenn die SSD noch billiger werden , mir eine kaufen und selbst einbaun. Leider musst du viele Spiele über Bootcamp laufen lassen, also fals du Windows via Bootcamp garnicht drauf machen möchtest , kannst du nen großteil an Spielen sowieso vergessen 
Lg


----------



## STSLeon (13. Oktober 2010)

Selbst die Mac OS Versionen von CSS und HL sind schlecht spielbar. Auch bei StarCraft 2 scheinen die kleinen Nvidiakarten massive Probleme zu haben. Entweder bleibt dir Bootcamp, da kämpfst du aber mit dem wenigen und langsamen Arbeitsspeicher der Graka oder du läßt es. SSD nachkaufen und selber einbauen, du verlierst auch keine Garantie dabei


----------



## foin (13. Oktober 2010)

Was Geist via bootcamp? Ist das der Emulator? Da hab ich nichts dagegen, aber ich will kein vollwrtiges windoof drauf machen... Aber das mit der graka stört mich schon... Ich will ja auch nur mal auf reisen oder so zocken, wenn ich irgendwo bin und langeweile habe... Deswegen sollten schon nen paar Sachen laufen, grade die die es auch für Mac gibt, wie CSS und L4D2... Die will ich dann schon zocken können... Den Windows Emulator würde ich eh wegen Photoshop nutzen, weil ich die wahrscheinlich auf Windows kaufe und die dannauf Mac ja nicht läuft.


----------



## Falk (13. Oktober 2010)

Bootcamp ist kein Emulator, um Bootcamp zu verwenden (oder auch Parallels) brauchst du jeweils eine Windows-Lizenz. Mit Bootcamp läuft Windows direkt auf der Hardware des Macbooks, es wird parallel installiert.


----------



## foin (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich meinte ebend nicht Geist sondern heißt, also was ist bootcamp nochmal? Und was haltetvihr vom 15"? Ich würde sagen schon ein wenig groß, dafür aber ne bessere graka, bessere CPU undso... Aber der kostet fast 1800€ ( grundausstattung mit nicht spiegelndem bildschirm) und das ist zu teuer...
Ist wenn ich Parallels kaufe da ne windoof Lizenz dabei oder muss ich die nochmal extra kaufen?


----------



## Caspar (13. Oktober 2010)

15" sind zum rumschleppen zu viel. Für die Uni finde ich 13" perfekt. Das ist groß genug zu arbeiten und ein Filmchen läuft im Notfall auch mal noch ohne das man mit der Nase auf der Tastatur klebt... ^^


----------



## foin (13. Oktober 2010)

Acer Aspire TimelineX 4820TG-624G16Mnks - Test - CHIP Online
Was ist damit? Das hat 14" und nen i7 und ne 5670... 1300€ und hat ne SSD mit 160 gb drin... Was meint ihr dazu? Dafür ist die Verarbeitung wohl nicht so gut...


----------



## p00nage (13. Oktober 2010)

naja wenn man da alles auschaltet reicht der akku 7h sonst nur 2h


----------



## foin (13. Oktober 2010)

Jop, also ich habe hier gefunden nen Acer Timeline mit i5 und 5670, 4 gb RAM, 750gb hdd für 830€ oder so... Akku Laufzeit ist sicher keine 10 Stunden xD 
Laut Acer bis 9 stunden, glaub ich aber iwie nicht, denke so 6-7

Also in den Bewertungen steht, dass der Akku be surfen etc und normaler Helligkeit locker 6 Stunden und mehr hält. Ohne w-LAN und mit geringer Helligkeit auch 8-9

Ich habe grad gelesen das Ding hat kein DVD Laufwerk. Muss nochmal genau schauen ob das stimmt... Aber meine ja


----------

